# Shenky's log....DBOL only cycle. No test



## shenky (Sep 30, 2014)

Just kidding.

Test, diananbol, and tren e.

Don't get excited. This is a log for me and no one else. I have a habit of forgetting. I forget my wallet, my phone. I usually have no idea why I walked into the kitchen. I need a log to remind me of what day I took an AI, injection dates and so forth. I may not even finish this log; I didn't finish the last one.

SO today I'm taking

dianabol 50mg, .25mg adex.  I don't remember if I took an AI yesterday, so I'm dosing today


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 30, 2014)

didn't you just finish a Dbol/Test/Deca cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

Boooo should have gone with drol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2014)

drol felt alot better then dbol with tren.No clue why even var felt better then dbol with tren


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> drol felt alot better then dbol with tren.No clue why even var felt better then dbol with tren



Just my suspicion that it has something to do with dbol readily converting to e2.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 30, 2014)

Shew I thought I was the only one who had to keep track....Otherwise I forget if ive taken something half the time and my cycle turns to CHAOS


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> didn't you just finish a Dbol/Test/Deca cycle?



That was a while ago. I went to TRT after that run. After that cycle , I had been shut down for 7 months. I didn't want to bother recovering. It was a personal choice; maybe a mistake, maybe not. My natty test wasn't great to begin with. I followed the advice of another Member and sticking to a strictly therapeutic dose.


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Shew I thought I was the only one who had to keep track....Otherwise I forget if ive taken something half the time and my cycle turns to CHAOS



If I don't write shit down, I am guaranteed to forget. Just this morning i spent an hour looking for my cell phone and couldn't remember where I hid my laptop


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Boooo should have gone with drol



I've never looked into drol. Didn't you say it makes you feel like shit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> I've never looked into drol. Didn't you say it makes you feel like shit?



It makes me feel like friggin superman. Give it a whirl. 100mg daily for 6 weeks. Combined with tren you'll be flipping over school buses.


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It makes me feel like friggin superman. Give it a whirl. 100mg daily for 6 weeks. Combined with tren you'll be flipping over school buses.



Lol, maybe next time. Im very gyno prone; I was under the impression that in order to avoid gyno with drol, you need to use novadex. I forgot why


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> Lol, maybe next time. Im very gyno prone; I was under the impression that in order to avoid gyno with drol, you need to use novadex. I forgot why



Dbol is more likely to cause you gyno as it converts to e2 rapidly. Drol does not aromatize. It will cause your nips to itch thru other means.  So being gyno prone which really means sensitive to e2 presence/sides doesn't equate to getting bitch tits on drol.

Dude. Please trust me. Get the drol. Get some nolva.  You will not regret this. I have never steered a guy wrong on a cycle!  Hell even bundy agrees with me. In fact I told him go drol not dbol, he didn't listen. Later in the cycle used drol and came back to me and said I was right. Amazing combo.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dbol is more likely to cause you gyno as it converts to e2 rapidly. Drol does not aromatize. It will cause your nips to itch thru other means.  So being gyno prone which really means sensitive to e2 presence/sides doesn't equate to getting bitch tits on drol.
> 
> Dude. Please trust me. Get the drol. Get some nolva.  You will not regret this. I have never steered a guy wrong on a cycle!  Hell even bundy agrees with me. In fact I told him go drol not dbol, he didn't listen. Later in the cycle used drol and came back to me and said I was right. Amazing combo.



Why the hell did you tell me dbol!?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Why the hell did you tell me dbol!?



Shut up and do what you are told lol

For a good reason. Halo. You like having a liver? 

Stacking drol and Halo is a combo from hell. Headaches nosebleeds feeling like death etc...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2014)

pob is correct


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2014)

All this hate on dbol is just un-American. I'm disappointed in the direction of this board at the moment. 


What I really want to know is - what does hulk think of this cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> All this hate on dbol is just un-American. I'm disappointed in the direction of this board at the moment.
> 
> 
> What I really want to know is - what does hulk think of this cycle?



He would suggest drol but other wise would approve. It's simple. 2 injects and an oral. He may say you don't need an oral. That would probably be his critique on it.


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He would suggest drol but other wise would approve. It's simple. 2 injects and an oral. He may say you don't need an oral. That would probably be his critique on it.



Why do we care what he'd think, again?


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

wed 10/1

DBOL 10mg x 4
Tren 250mg
Test 100mg
Adex .25mg

I annoyingly discovered my pubescent gyno is flaring up with .25mg eod of adex, so I am upping it to .25mg daily

holy ****ing shit it's October...I need to pay my rent


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> Lol, maybe next time. Im very gyno prone; I was under the impression that in order to avoid gyno with drol, you need to use novadex. I forgot why



Drol is an estrogenic steroid but doesn't convert to E2. Bc of this adex and aromasin won't have much of an effect. Most evidence points to drol being able to activate E2 receptors as the pathway to causing gyno.


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Drol is an estrogenic steroid but doesn't convert to E2. Bc of this adex and aromasin won't have much of an effect. Most evidence points to drol being able to activate E2 receptors as the pathway to causing gyno.



 why is it suggested nolva be used along with it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2014)

shenky said:


> why is it suggested nolva be used along with it?



Bc drol can and will cause gynecomastia in many users and since E2 won't be elevated from it, managing E2 to treat this specific pathway of gyno is ineffective. You need nolva to work at the receptor site in breast tissue, if you're indeed getting gyno, just like your use it to treat pre-existing gyno.


----------



## DF (Oct 1, 2014)

What the guys are saying about the dbol & flairing gyno is spot on.  Get ready to increase you AI yet again.  You are probably looking at taking 1mg Adex Eod.  Dbol does a job on me too.


----------



## shenky (Oct 1, 2014)

DF said:


> What the guys are saying about the dbol & flairing gyno is spot on.  Get ready to increase you AI yet again.  You are probably looking at taking 1mg Adex Eod.  Dbol does a job on me too.



oh yes, I am aware; my last run with dbol, I was at .5mg daily, but I'm using less test this time.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 2, 2014)

Wait.....its not ok to run a dbol only cycle?


----------



## shenky (Oct 2, 2014)

already feeling the strength increase from the dianabol. Bloated, but may be from all the damn food.

i need to to reconstitue my hcg

10mg dbol x 4
.25mg adex


----------



## shenky (Oct 7, 2014)

my libido wasn't so great , so im switching back to EOD

so today, no AI


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 7, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Wait.....its not ok to run a dbol only cycle?



They worked just fine for years and years, but no, they are not ol anymore.


----------



## shenky (Oct 8, 2014)

I ended up taking .25mg arimidex. I don't know...i guess im paranoid, but my libido is seriously suffering and I believe it is e2 related. Will report back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Get blood work Shenky. Only way to tell.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

tren can make your noddle limp for sure..Blood work would be smart so these guys can brake down the problem without guessing ..Also are u using Research chems for your ai and caber? I always recommend getting phama products when using heavy cycles


----------



## shenky (Oct 8, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> tren can make your noddle limp for sure..Blood work would be smart so these guys can brake down the problem without guessing ..Also are u using Research chems for your ai and caber? I always recommend getting phama products when using heavy cycles



I plan on getting vlood drawn in a couple of weeks. My AI is from a very legitimate source and I used the same bottle months prior with no issues


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

my problem with tren came around mid cycle .It took forever to bust a nut and i couldnt get 100% hard..I was horny as fuk too kinda sucked.Some girls loved it cause i fukked the shit outta them for hours..Sucked for me cause i rather take a few pumps bust and go to sleep..Get some good cialis


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you still having bloat issues? Where is your blood pressure at?


----------

